# 2001 Altima wont enter key fob programming mode anymore



## v0lten (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 2001 Altima that I bought a key fob for because I lost the other one. Its the same looking key fob found here:
Nissan Remote Key Keyless Entry Fob Transmitter Entry Car Alarm Clicker | eBay

I followed the proper procedure and I got the car's hazards to flash and then I put it into ACC and pushed a button but I forgot to put in the battery. So I put in the battery and now I can no longer get the car's hazards to flash signalling its entered the mode to accept the key.

I've programmed 50+ different key fobs on different vehicles and I understand the proper procedure for them all. I have done probably 5 of this same model Altima before. 

I close all doors/windows. Lock all doors. Insert and completely remove key at least 6 times until hazards blink twice. Turn key to ACC, push button on key fob. 

Now that I have the battery in I went right back out and can no longer get it to blink twice like I just did 5 minutes ago. I have tried everything I can think of. It seems the car is stuck and doesnt want to enter the programming mode.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

